# Locusts 1st comp progress pics



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

Im doing my 1st comp this year, June 7th The anglian show in Gt yarmouth.

Been on my pre comp diet for 2 week,s but started lowering carbs about 4-5 weeks back.

Thought id post a couple of pregress pics, all comments are welcome.

start










beginning of pre-comp










2 weeks later - 10 weeks out.










back at start of pre comp










10 weeks out










still a long way to go, but on the right track.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

feel very very flat and carb depleted, and cant hold a pump for more than 10 mins lol.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice one, i thought you had already done a comp? anyway good luck


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you dont look flat m8 you look bout right for were you are your a chunky fuker just keep doing what your doing 

oh m8 lose the socks lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

dan, never done a comp, been meaning to for years, cant wait now..

fatboy, iknoew someone would mention the socks. lol

cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking great mate - good luck with the contest.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

I though you had a journal on mt running upto your comp? i was a good read if i remeber correctly.

any way good luck and dont b1tch out this time lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I though you had a journal on mt running upto your comp? i was a good read if i remeber correctly.
> 
> any way good luck and dont b1tch out this time lol


im running a journal over there now for this comp, but i post on here to so thought id post some progress shots.

I did a journal a while back, but that was just a cut i did, cheers bro.

Nathrakh-thanks mate, good luck with your comp to, looking great btw.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great work Locust - can really notice the difference after two weeks of dieting, amazing really. Big legs, props.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Cheers dude, long way to go though !


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Keep up the good work mate. Looking good


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

keep up the good work mate all the best you have a good structure.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I might head over to yarco to see


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Very very impressed mate, bring that muscle shredded to the show and you will be a danger to stand next to.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, ill add some more pics to this thread next week when i take some.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to see you flashing your pics about mate!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best mate, some big legs you have there:thumbup1:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Good stuff mate. I'll be reading with interest, I remeebr you from MT when I use to go on.

Have you decided on a show and class yet?? I'm 3 weeks out from my first show down in Pompey


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, yes james gotta get the pics about lol.

Bobbytrickster-thanks im doing the anglian show in yarmouth, ill be in 1st timers.

Good luck for your show to, get some pics up bro..


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Bobbytrickster-thanks im doing the anglian show in yarmouth, ill be in 1st timers.
> 
> Good luck for your show to, get some pics up bro..


Good luck mate,it sure is a rollercoaster ride! :thumb:

I've been running a journal on James Llewellin's site as he's prepping me mate, got some 5 weeks out pics but form then on in its all kept under cover lol:lol:

I'll be following yoour journal closely mate:thumbup1:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

just had a look, your looking excellent mate, ill be following that one now !


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

some new pics 2 weeks later





































still a fair bit to come off legs, hams, glutes and back but still got 7.5 weeks to do it.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice shape


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate awesome improvements, are you carb cycling or keto?? what are your makro breakdowns or pro/carbs and fat?

Are you doing much cardio


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good mate awesome improvements, are you carb cycling or keto?? what are your makro breakdowns or pro/carbs and fat?
> 
> Are you doing much cardio


thanks guys, hilly i run a journal over on MT

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Locust39s-Precomp-journal-to-the-Anglian-1st-show-Diet-By-James-new-pics-p8-m3273020.aspx

there is the link, James collier is doing my prep, i havnt a clue what the break downs are i leave that to him.

im doing 6 mornings low intensity, 1 morning HIIT

1 eve HIIT 1 eve low intensity weights mon,wed,fri

low intensity is 60mis


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just readin thru it now. do you take caff tablets while on clen? any bad effects as i havnt done this before but am at the stage in my diet were i could do with the pick me up lol.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

i only take 200mg first thing in the morning before cardio as a pic me up, otherwise i probably wouldnt end up going lol.

no bad effects at all mate, its worse when you take caff through the day as after a week or so i get very snappy and tired, from the highs and lows of it..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Whatever your doing is working mate..some nice progress, keep it up bro


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

There are no breakdowns for protein, fats and carbs. It's not something I advocate

Eat food, not figures!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Good stuff mate already a noticeable difference as you start to drop all the crap an water.

I'll have to rejoin MT so I can follow the whole journal properly.....keep it up!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

good pics..keep up the good work and best of luck for the comp..will be following this thread ...


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking good Locust, good luck with the prep and keep focused. Will be keeping an eye on the log to see your progress.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

thanks guys, ill keep updating this as i go.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

some new pics guys just under 6 weeks out, feedback would be great.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Upper body is comin in nice mate. What are you currently doing for legs?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

phenomenal progress mate..

steve


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Upper body is comin in nice mate. What are you currently doing for legs?


do you mean routine ?

leg extentions 3x15/10/8 or fst-7

either hack squat, squats or 45 degree leg press, 3x12/10/18

staggerd leg press james L style 2x12/10

lunges 2 x 15

hams

sldl 2x12/10

some kind of ham curl machine 3x12/10/8 or fst-7

increase the weight each set.

hope youment my leg routine mate.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> phenomenal progress mate..
> 
> steve


thanks for looking inmate, if i can come in half as ripped as you ill be happy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Brilliant progress m8, you have a pm.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

upper body is comming in nicely m8 its not uncommon for legs to come in last great improvement all round


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks guys,

bulkaholic the show is on 7th june, 5 weeks sunday mate, nervous as hell.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, my legs came out before my top half, its strange how everyones different..


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking good mate, well on track for 6 weeks out, keep at it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate and plenty of time for those levgs to come in


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Very impressive mate, you get those legs/glutes diced and you will be a very very balanced physique up there!


----------



## deco 21 (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont post often but i have to say its a great improvement from your first pics well done .lots of time for those wheels to come in .


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> do you mean routine ?
> 
> leg extentions 3x15/10/8 or fst-7
> 
> ...


Cool mate, cheers.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, its the comments tthat gives me the motivation on them cold mornins !!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good shape bro


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mate phenomenal improvements honestly! From 10 weeks to 6 weeks you've come a ridiculously long way! Will follow this eagerly  .


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

New pics are looking excellent.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done mate, its all good. Those legs will come in just keep pushing all the way to the end.

You also want to think about doing a weight class and try to qualify afterwards for the UK Finals. What you weighing now?

J


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks James, i was 11st 8lb on saturday morning before cardio, very flat.

i originally was gonna do muscle mayhem but they cancelled it, that was ukbff, the the anglian was the only local show around that time, i would have rather done a ukbff weight class.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Thanks James, i was 11st 8lb on saturday morning before cardio, very flat.
> 
> i originally was gonna do muscle mayhem but they cancelled it, that was ukbff, the the anglian was the only local show around that time, i would have rather done a ukbff weight class.


Isnt the muscle mayhem/ hercules being held in colchester mate? October time?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

EDG301 said:


> Isnt the muscle mayhem/ hercules being held in colchester mate? October time?


the MM and the hercules are 2 diff shows, last year the MM was at the end of may and the hercules was in oct, but the MM has been cancelled, which is why i chose the anglian.. as it was 2 weeks after i originally planned for the MM if that makes sense !


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Rite, gotcha. Good luck mate, condition is coming in nicely.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

ROFL i must be doing somthing very wrong 

I can't lose fat like you ;(

Looking very good mate.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Progress from first pics to the latest batch is awesome mate.

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Any updates, should be coming to see this one so will cheer u on and make sure u KEEP IT TIGHT!  lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

got a couple mate, but im really not happy with these pics, they give me the hump actully, they were dont on a sat morning 3 weeks out, after cardio, no pump way to bright against my white wall with no tan lol, could they be worse.

in realitly my legs are just about there and i lok soooooooooo much better in real life.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

come say hi mate, be good to meet you !! and yes shout at me..


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> come say hi mate, be good to meet you !! and yes shout at me..


Will do bro, good luck with final week and will see you there!


----------

